# nipple to spur trolling 5/8 an nada



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Started Sat morning off trolling a pelagic spread around the nipple with nary a flyer of fish in site, around lunch picked up and ran to the spur, scattered grass along the way but no lines, water was 75 at spur, 72 in route and 76 at spur, trolled the the walls and edge of spur till 6pm with not even a knockdown to show for my efforts, still great day on the water, but the pelagics have yet to arrive

MSyellowfin


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately with the last update on oil it is almost on those areas, so trolling might be a no go shortly. As a matter of fact any offshore fishing might be a no go shortly. How sad. Glad you made it out and at least had fun watching baits skip in the spread with great anticipation..


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Whew!!! Thought it was our bad luck.

We went to the O and Trolled to the 131 hole then NW to about 200ft deep. One knockdown on a pink stretch that came unbuttoned. :reallycrying

Was glad to be able to be out there though, with the oil ctisis and all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, no luck but at least you were enjoying the water while you can....Might look funny bream fishing outta that sled in the river


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

I was thinking about heading out towards the end of next week to try the same deal. Even if they're not there i got to try before the oil gets too bad.

Do you rig those stretches with wire or mono or what?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Nilram (09/05/2010)*I was thinking about heading out towards the end of next week to try the same deal. Even if they're not there i got to try before the oil gets too bad.
> 
> Do you rig those stretches with wire or mono or what?


Definately wire.


----------



## commode commander (Jul 24, 2009)

We started at the spur and trolled further south. Found a good line but nothing on it except two small hoo. On way back in, got in a big school of30-35 lbs YF. They didn't want to play but we finally got three on poppers. If the oil will hold off a few more days, the water temp and pretty water should get here. Will try again Wednesday.


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

Weatherunderground predicts east and southeast winds through thursday. Maybe it will keep the oil just to the west


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Nilram (09/05/2010)*I was thinking about heading out towards the end of next week to try the same deal. Even if they're not there i got to try before the oil gets too bad.
> 
> Do you rig those stretches with wire or mono or what?


I'm only in my sophmore year of fishing, but when soaking up info on the Pink stretch, I was told that the lure is purely a wahoo lure and leadering with wire is the best way. I may be wrong but that's what I do.


----------



## paulgallop (Apr 14, 2008)

Out at Noble Jim Thompson for the last few days( M.C. 392) water is blue lot's of flying fish and nice grade YF all over. YF look to be 100 to 125lbs


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We also hit the Spur on Friday with similar results.  Water was pretty and conditions were perfect, but no flyers or consolidated weed, and no action.  Right when we got there something HUGE breached a couple hundred yards from us.  I thought it was a small whale at first, but it never came back up.  It did not appear to have a bill - free jumping mako, maybe?    On our way in we ran across a pod of about 30-40 bottlenose dolphin, and they swarmed all around us for a good five minutes.  Other than that, nothing much to report, except a complete lack of any sign of oil.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I headed out early Sat. to the same area, hit the Oriskany first and nothing. I did see a Flyer (1) just before we got to the Oriskany... About daylight we headed south trolling. About 10 mins south of The Oriskany got a nice king. Trolled for another two hours and nothing. headed over to Yellow Gravel and bounced the bottom. 2 Mingos, 1 @ 20 1/4" Red grouper, and a bunch of red snapper.

MSYellowfin, You pulled in one slip down from me at the dock but I was passed out in the bow of the boat when you did, and did not notice till I woke up around 11:00... Would have introduced myself if I had not been passed out!

Otto


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Otto: I noticed your boat, super nice!

I also had the dolphins swarm my boat! One of the coolest dolphin encounters I have ever had! all around the boat, bow riding and free jumping all over! Made the day!

MSyellowfin


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

No dolphins for us, but we did have aflotillaof about 75 rays swim past about 50 yards from the boat around Yellow Gravel...

MSYellowfin, That Yellowfin is Beautiful!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We also trolled around the 131 Hole Friday without a bite. I did see one or two flying fish and a sea turtle, but no bites trolling. We did good on Mingos and Scamp though on the bottom in 250 - 350 feet.


----------



## Bite Me (May 19, 2010)

Have you guys heard anything about the fishing at the oil rigs out of pensacola for tuna?


----------

